
World's Fastest Desktop Hard Drive - r11t
http://thefutureofthings.com/news/8423/worlds-fastest-desktop-hard-drive.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+tfot+%28TFOT+-+The+Future+Of+Things%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
bensummers
For the majority of users, seek time is more important than how fast you can
get sequential data off the disc.

